# Vinegar



## chainsawxecutioner (Oct 16, 2004)

does anyone here know how to make vinegar from scratch?


----------



## Alix (Oct 16, 2004)

I didn't think you could make it. I know you can flavour it, but I don't think you can create it.


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 17, 2004)

from Ohio State University Extension

Making Cider Vinegar

from About Italian Food

How to make wine vinegar

Good Luck!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 17, 2004)

Let some wine go bad.


----------



## pst1can (Oct 17, 2004)

*Vinegar...*

go to the website...www.thegrape.net they sell a book about making vinegar at home for $5.19. Pst


----------



## southerncook (Oct 21, 2004)

you can buy the vinegar crocks from sur la table...there are starters and directions on the web. You'll either form your own 'mother' , or you can get a starter from someone. I think home beer supply places have the stuff. Go online, there's lots of info out there. I was going to try to make my own white wine vinegar, and looked around my kitchen and decided I didn't want anymore stuff on the counter, no matter how lovely it was!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Oct 22, 2004)

All you need to make vinegar is a 'mother culture' and something alcoholic. The acobater (SP) bacteria will convert the alcohol to acetic acid. You can then blend it done to the strength you want/need.

Just about any alcohol will work, beer, wine, champagne, even diluted vodka or everclear (Not full strength, it'll kill the mother culture). 

I've actually wanted to try this for a while, but being a home beer and winemaker, I dont want that horribly infectious vinegar culture anywhere near my brewery for fear that I'd end up with about 100 gallons of vinegar!!   

I have a small oak cask that I might make it in out in the garage next summer. 

John


----------

